# Who do you want for president?



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

I know there's already a thread like this, but I put more options.


----------



## Jared:3 (Nov 5, 2016)

Donald trump, hillary is just plain disgusting, she is not what I call a president at all

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO my opinion, please don't bash or scream at me or tell me "trump did this" ok I get it


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Donald trump, hillary is just plain disgusting, she is not what I call a president at all
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO my opinion, please don't bash or scream at me or tell me "trump did this" ok I get it



Yes! Anyone but that witch >.<
she was bragging about getting a child rapist out of prison yet she's "for women and children" what a joke


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't forget to vote on the poll!


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 5, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Yes! Anyone but that witch >.<
> she was bragging about getting a child rapist out of prison yet she's "for women and children" what a joke



How many times do I need to debunk this for people?!  She had NO CHOICE.  She tried to get out of it but she was court appointed.  THE JUDGE CHOSE HER.  Please, people, start using your brains and reading abilities for once.

http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-freed-child-rapist-laughed-about-it/


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Don't forget to vote on the poll!



Your poll left out the "anyone but Hillary option" 
Poll is biased so results mean nothin!


----------



## Jared:3 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Your poll left out the "anyone but Hillary option"
> Poll is biased so results mean nothin!



Yeah this poll is biased, where is the option for "anyone but hillary"?


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> How many times do I need to debunk this for people?!  She had NO CHOICE.  She tried to get out of it but she was court appointed.  THE JUDGE CHOSE HER.  Please, people, start using your brains and reading abilities for once.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-freed-child-rapist-laughed-about-it/



Any other source besides snopes?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Your poll left out the "anyone but Hillary option"
> Poll is biased so results mean nothin!



If you want to do anyone/anything but Hillary, just pick every other option, that's why it's a multiple choice poll.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 5, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Any other source besides snopes?



Their sources are at the bottom of the page.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Yes! Anyone but that witch >.<
> she was bragging about getting a child rapist out of prison yet she's "for women and children" what a joke



What ****ing part of "she was doing her job as a lawyer" do you people not seem to understand? She was appointed by the judge to that case. Do you want a source? Here is the actual court documents!

Unfortunately for your "hillary is an evil witch" narrative, the issue is that she was a lawyer. Lawyers get assigned cases they don't like to take, and have to defend horrible people. How do you think the lawyer defending Michael Vick felt? How about the lawyer who will have to defend Bill Cosby? Our country guarantees everyone a fair trial, even the worst among us. The price of that is that some people are forced to defend horrible people. You cannot hold that against them.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Their sources are at the bottom of the page.



 "The Innocent Defendant?s Dilemma"  "Why Innocent People Plead Guilty." One of her memoirs....not one sided at all....

I don't feel like arguing  either way shes still inhuman, this isn't the only thing she's involved herself with


Och..oath2order you  mean business, that case isn't the only reason I dislike her and I know she was appointed to it 
Man..


----------



## Soigne (Nov 5, 2016)

donald trump is the worst outcome for america imo


----------



## seliph (Nov 5, 2016)

Y'all are like "How could we support Hillary when she defended a rapist?" meanwhile Donald Trump literally _is_ a rapist like... okay...


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 5, 2016)

Here this sums up all of my deep dark feelings, its the lesser of two evils


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> "The Innocent Defendant?s Dilemma"  "Why Innocent People Plead Guilty." One of her memoirs....not one sided at all....
> 
> I don't feel like arguing  either way shes still inhuman, this isn't the only thing she's involved herself with
> 
> ...



So you knew she was appointed to it, yet you're still going to hold it against her that she was forced to defend the guy. Gotcha.


----------



## Horus (Nov 5, 2016)

Huh.


----------



## seliph (Nov 5, 2016)

It's real great (and by great I mean terrifying) to know that people think that someone who's a huge homophobe, xenophobe, ableist, misogynist, rapist, and racist is the "lesser evil".

Obviously Hillary's godawful as well and I could go on about that too, but really? People are going to end up killing themselves if this man becomes president.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 5, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's real great (and by great I mean terrifying) to know that people think that someone who's a huge homophobe, xenophobe, ableist, misogynist, rapist, and racist is the "lesser evil".
> 
> Obviously Hillary's godawful as well and I could go on about that too, but really? People are going to end up killing themselves if this man becomes president.



I don't know man, I think it's real great to know that people think that someone who's a huge warmonger who wants to go full-scale war with Russia and Syria a "lesser evil."

Either way, it's sad that both candidates have to be so bad, but I think that I'll take the guy who said some mean things over the woman who will likely end up causing a nuclear conflict.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm a Canada! &#55357;&#56376;


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

I think fights are gonna break out in here.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 5, 2016)

I voted bring Bernie back and Trump, who I actually voted for.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2016)

Jawile said:


> I don't know man, I think it's real great to know that people think that someone who's a huge warmonger who wants to go full-scale war with Russia and Syria a "lesser evil."
> 
> Either way, it's sad that both candidates have to be so bad, but I think that I'll take the guy who said some mean things over the woman who will likely end up causing a nuclear conflict.



I like how people honestly think Hilary is going to start a nuclear conflict.

Are you that dumb


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 5, 2016)

neither


----------



## Bowie (Nov 5, 2016)

Bring back Bernie.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

Would love Bernie. Voted for him in the primaries. Voted Clinton in the General Election. Typically I would have voted 3rd party if this was something like your standard democrat vs. Romney or McCain, as those two Republicans aren't really _that_ bad, but we have to stop Trump by all means possible, so I didn't feel comfortable voting 3rd party.

#NeverTrump


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

I picked bring back Bernie and become a Canadian territory because either are ok with me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate Donald Trump he is evil and so is Hillary, I don't know anything about Gary Johnson though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> Would love Bernie. Voted for him in the primaries. Voted Clinton in the General Election. Typically I would have voted 3rd party if this was something like your standard democrat vs. Romney or McCain, as those two Republicans aren't really _that_ bad, but we have to stop Trump by all means possible, so I didn't feel comfortable voting 3rd party.
> 
> #NeverTrump



I hope #NeverTrump.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I like how people honestly think Hilary is going to start a nuclear conflict.
> 
> Are you that dumb



The only way Hillary would get us into a nuclear conflict would be if Russia has a temper tantrum and makes the first move (since they hate her guts).  Donald, on the other hand, has said repeatedly that we need to increase our nuclear armaments and that he'd have no issue using them.  That is a HUGE DEAL.  We've never had a candidate for president who supported the actual use of nuclear weapons.

Are people _really_ that dumb and blind?!  Really.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 5, 2016)

I honestly don't know anymore, in glad I don't live in America, meaning I don't actually have to make a final decision. Really it's a "lesser of two evils" thing with Trump and Hillary, Bernie would be good but that's not happening, I just hope the US knows what it's doing! (Honestly America don't start any wars now!) I don't know what this election is going to turn out like, but it is definitely going to make a major impact.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't think Canada would even want the U.S. as a Canadian territory right now. Hell, they might build their own wall if Trump is elected to keep the **** from spilling over.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I picked bring back Bernie and become a Canadian territory because either are ok with me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I really hope she will win. Our country just seems too progressive to jump back 50 years


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Donald trump, hillary is just plain disgusting, she is not what I call a president at all
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO my opinion, please don't bash or scream at me or tell me "trump did this" ok I get it


Trump is also disgusting, he's a rapist.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I really hope she will win. Our country just seems too progressive to jump back 50 years



If voting was compulsory in the U.S., Clinton would win easily because I also think our country is better than this. This election is going to be about turnout. If enough minorities show up, then Clinton wins; if they don't then Trump wins. There are a lot of white nationalists out there who see this election as their last stand and will show up to vote for Trump. I just hope African Americans and Hispanics have the same sense of urgency and show up like their life depends on it, because it very well could.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If voting was compulsory in the U.S., Clinton would win easily because I also think our country is better than this. This election is going to be about turnout. If enough minorities show up, then Clinton wins; if they don't then Trump wins. There are a lot of white nationalists out there who see this election as their last stand and will show up to vote for Trump. I just hope African Americans and Hispanics have the same sense of urgency and show up like their life depends on it, because it very well could.



This could very much be wrong, but from news reports I hear, Latinos are going out to vote at a higher rate, but African Americans are voting at an all out low since the 2008 and 2012 elections. 

I do know that Trump can't win without the minority vote either, and considering he's said some pretty nasty stuff about them(Yes Trump Supporters, saying mean things does matter and doesn't mean one is a PC libtard), he wont get their vote


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2016)

anyone but Hillary or Trump both are awful, this is the first time I hated both candidates
not to mention both Hillary an Trump supporters are crazy​
- - - Post Merge - - -

as I said before I don't support either Hillary or Trump, but this makes me sick these people are disgusting for attacking and harassing a homeless woman just because of her views







also where is #blacklivesmatter and feminism now?​


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

Speaking of that racist douche canoe, he was just whisked away from one of his rallies. No word has been released as to why. Can't stand that man at all, but I don't wish any ill will towards him and hope he's alright


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

He returned to speak, so it doesn't seem as though it was a medical issue


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 5, 2016)

anyone but trump i guess.

also, bernie come back :'(


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> anyone but trump i guess.
> 
> also, bernie come back :'(



I couldn't help but post this. I love this so much


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 5, 2016)

people still like bernie? that's both sad and hilarious honestly


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 5, 2016)

Tbh if Donald Trump wins I think I'm gonna cry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dierefuji said:


> people still like bernie? that's both sad and hilarious honestly



How?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> people still like bernie? that's both sad and hilarious honestly



Hes much more favorable than Clinton in many people's eyes. 

But to answer your question, yes I still like him. If that makes me sad then so be it.
But I don't see how you can think that?


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 5, 2016)

TBH I wish Bernie was still running


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 5, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> How?





DoctorGallifrey said:


> Hes much more favorable than Clinton in many people's eyes. But to answer your question, yes I still like him. If that makes me sad then so be it.
> But I don't see how you can think that?


He shilled out to the candidate that is the opposite of all his ideologies, which weren't very well thought out in the first place, especially in his minimum wage belief. its the first that came to my mind lmao raising the minimum wage would destroy jobs that make less than $15 an hour per employee, and even if all of them did, the profit to the owner would be minimal. furthermore, the idea of raising wages on a jobs that require the least experience is really stupid tbh 
plus its extremely likely hes just a pawn for the clintons to get millennial votes, implied in some of the leaked emails


----------



## Jawile (Nov 5, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I like how people honestly think Hilary is going to start a nuclear conflict.
> 
> Are you that dumb



She's obsessed with the idea of enforcing a no-fly zone in Syria. It's going to lead to war. Russia doesn't care; the most important thing right now is avoiding conflict with them.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2016)

dierefuji said:


> He shilled out to the candidate that is the opposite of all his ideologies, which weren't very well thought out in the first place, especially in his minimum wage belief. its the first that came to my mind lmao raising the minimum wage would destroy jobs that make less than $15 an hour per employee, and even if all of them did, the profit to the owner would be minimal. furthermore, the idea of raising wages on a jobs that require the least experience is really stupid tbh
> plus its extremely likely hes just a pawn for the clintons to get millennial votes, implied in some of the leaked emails



Thats kinda what happens when you loose a primary (rigged or not), throw support behind the winner of the party. Plus considering the alternative was Trump whose rhetoric is the literal opposite of Bernie. Clinton more matches him

The fact of the matter though, is that in many states the current minimum wage isn't a livable wage, yea sure most minimum wage jobs are those that don't require many skills, but you know what? Thousands of people rely on these jobs to make a living and its not cutting it. Especially in my area, where most of the jobs available are "those that don't require much skill" jobs, kind of hard to make a living in an area where most of the jobs are resturant jobs that pay min wage, but the rent at most apartments in the area require someone to make the pay of someone that makes 11/hr, thats difficult to do. Minimum wage does need to be raised, I don't think it should be $15, but most certainly more than $7.25/hr.

Lets even take out the fact that these jobs require little to no experience. You have college students too that need money to pay for their school. School doesn't come cheap and most students don't want to be 10s of thousands of dollars in debt that will last most of their life just to hopefully get a better job out of college. So for those students at "little to no skill" jobs, they need more than 7.25 to make it. Personally, I'm stuggling now. I'm lucky my grandparents paid for the first 3 semesters of my school, now I'm on my own and I'm not sure that I can pay for my tuition because I don't qualify for any scholarships except for one (which would require me to change my major to a field I don't want to do) and again the only jobs in my area only pay min wage. So how am I suppose to survive without going into thousands of dollars of debt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Another one of these?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Another one of these?



You started it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 6, 2016)

I understand people who dislike Hillary, but to support a disgusting being like Trump? Will never get my head around that.
Neither of them are going to be great for the country but to allow somebody like Trump in power could be a disaster


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You started it.



No, I started it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> I understand people who dislike Hillary, but to support a disgusting being like Trump? Will never get my head around that.
> Neither of them are going to be great for the country but to allow somebody like Trump in power could be a disaster



Exactly!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 6, 2016)

Watch 2:18-2:56 and 3:30-4:48


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 6, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Thats kinda what happens when you loose a primary (rigged or not), throw support behind the winner of the party. Plus considering the alternative was Trump whose rhetoric is the literal opposite of Bernie. Clinton more matches him
> 
> The fact of the matter though, is that in many states the current minimum wage isn't a livable wage, yea sure most minimum wage jobs are those that don't require many skills, but you know what? Thousands of people rely on these jobs to make a living and its not cutting it. Especially in my area, where most of the jobs available are "those that don't require much skill" jobs, kind of hard to make a living in an area where most of the jobs are resturant jobs that pay min wage, but the rent at most apartments in the area require someone to make the pay of someone that makes 11/hr, thats difficult to do. Minimum wage does need to be raised, I don't think it should be $15, but most certainly more than $7.25/hr.
> 
> Lets even take out the fact that these jobs require little to no experience. You have college students too that need money to pay for their school. School doesn't come cheap and most students don't want to be 10s of thousands of dollars in debt that will last most of their life just to hopefully get a better job out of college. So for those students at "little to no skill" jobs, they need more than 7.25 to make it. Personally, I'm stuggling now. I'm lucky my grandparents paid for the first 3 semesters of my school, now I'm on my own and I'm not sure that I can pay for my tuition because I don't qualify for any scholarships except for one (which would require me to change my major to a field I don't want to do) and again the only jobs in my area only pay min wage. So how am I suppose to survive without going into thousands of dollars of debt?



Most businesses that pay minimum wage don't keep their employees at that. It's an entry level wage. I've slowly worked my way from 7.25 up to 10+ an hour. Raising it by force is only going to hurt local business and cost jobs. Entry level jobs are not supposed to be a living wage 

And there is always the option of getting a second or even third job to make ends meet. Out of high school I took a second job as a janitor to earn extra money.


----------



## biibii (Nov 6, 2016)

I mean how could I choose with Hillary being currently under a federal investigation for missing emails and a man who dregrades women, tries to alienate cultures, mocked a disabled reporter, is going to court for a false plead of bankruptcy, said hed date his own daughter, bragged and promoted sexual assault,left thousands of workers unpaid under his name, calls the african american populous the "blacks" and brags about grabbing women by the *****.

I mean, it really is just so hard to choose.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

woozi said:


> I mean how could I choose with Hillary being currently under a federal investigation for missing emails and a man who dregrades women, tries to alienate cultures, mocked a disabled reporter, is going to court for a false plead of bankruptcy, said hed date his own daughter, bragged and promoted sexual assault,left thousands of workers unpaid under his name, calls the african american populous the "blacks" and brags about grabbing women by the *****.
> 
> I mean, it really is just so hard to choose.



Under investigation does not equal guilty of wrongdoing. Many people are investigated for crimes every day and then cleared when the evidence from those investigations suggest that they didn't do anything wrong. Hillary Clinton has been investigated for over a year now and hasn't been charged with a crime yet, so how much more "investigating" does the FBI need to do to find the smoking gun they're looking for? We don't need to investigate Donald Trump to know that he's terrible, his problems are out in the open for everyone to see yet people have their heads buried so far reading the fine print in Clinton's emails that they can't see the flashing neon sign right in front of them. It really isn't a hard choice.


----------



## biibii (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Under investigation does not equal guilty of wrongdoing. Many people are investigated for crimes every day and then cleared when the evidence from those investigations suggest that they didn't do anything wrong. Hillary Clinton has been investigated for over a year now and hasn't been charged with a crime yet, so how much more "investigating" does the FBI need to do to find the smoking gun they're looking for? We don't need to investigate Donald Trump to know that he's terrible, his problems are out in the open for everyone to see yet people have their heads buried so far reading the fine print in Clinton's emails that they can't see the flashing neon sign right in front of them. It really isn't a hard choice.



in case u my dear sir could not tell i was being sarcastic lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2016)

trump tbh


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 6, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Most businesses that pay minimum wage don't keep their employees at that. It's an entry level wage. I've slowly worked my way from 7.25 up to 10+ an hour. Raising it by force is only going to hurt local business and cost jobs. Entry level jobs are not supposed to be a living wage
> 
> And there is always the option of getting a second or even third job to make ends meet. Out of high school I took a second job as a janitor to earn extra money.




I don't think that someone should have to work 2-3 jobs to make ends meet. Not trying to sound "entitled", but I just don't think it should be like that. 

I've myself have worked my way up the ladder at my job. and ya know what? The highest pay raise you get is a dollar over your original pay in any of the fields you do. Meaning most people st my job will only get about 8.25 and some of them don't have the time or let a lone energy to do a 2nd or 3rd job because they're worked so much at the first one. 
They should at least be a living wage in a town where all the jobs that are available for the most part are entry level jobs and most of the people can't afford a college education to better their selves to expand their options (like my town for example again)

I'm not talking about a sudden jump from 7.25 to 15 either. I think that would be detrimental, but it does need to raise. 7.25 isn't going to last forever


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2016)

can someone explain to me how increasing the minimum wage is even remotely considered as up for debate at this point anymore?

like do you people opposed just not know of this magical thing in economics called inflation?

so you're ok with the cost of living being increased, but not the base level of pay to make that living?

just ????????


----------



## v0x (Nov 6, 2016)

Steve Harvey.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2016)

Komasan for President, make ice cream great again

- - - Post Merge - - -

You know I feel like so many people here forget about the Congress. Really it doesn't matter who becomes President if the Congress doesn't approve of any of their laws/ideas they won't get pass. Let's take the wall for example, I highly doubt they would waste money on that idea.

Also the Congress can also impeach a president if there are enough votes

Sure the president has power but not that much power there are different branches to balance things out


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> can someone explain to me how increasing the minimum wage is even remotely considered as up for debate at this point anymore?
> 
> like do you people opposed just not know of this magical thing in economics called inflation?
> 
> ...



To be honest I think it'd be better off with either the same 7.25 or lower, If you walked around and asked I doubt you find many workers actually being paid 7.25...like I said thats for the most part a _starting_ wage.

I looked up the Bureau of Labor and found this

In 2014, 77.2 million workers age 16 and older in the United States were paid at hourly rates, representing 58.7 percent of all wage and salary workers. Among those paid by the hour, 1.3 million earned exactly the prevailing federal minimum wage of $7.25 per hour. About 1.7 million had wages below the federal minimum. Together, these 3.0 million workers with wages at or below the federal minimum made up 3.9 percent of all hourly paid workers

26 percent of our workforce – earn less than $10.55 an hour. 
No real need to raise the wage, just do the best you can in your area


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

Jawile said:


> She's obsessed with the idea of enforcing a no-fly zone in Syria. It's going to lead to war. Russia doesn't care; the most important thing right now is avoiding conflict with them.



Since my previous post got deleted because reasons I guess lmao

No it'll not lead to nuclear war. MAD still applies


----------



## kylie32123 (Nov 6, 2016)

HOW ABOUT A GIRAFFE


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

kylie32123 said:


> HOW ABOUT A GIRAFFE



Finally a post we can all agree on.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 6, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> To be honest I think it'd be better off with either the same 7.25 or lower



Seriously?  Tell that to the family with two kids whose parents are unskilled and need to work two or three jobs in order to afford *living*.  What do you think would happen if we lowered the minimum wage?  Would they magically receive bachelors or associates degrees so they can move up in life?  Will their jobs have pity on them and give them raise anyway?  Or do you think they'll be content being paid 6 dollars an hour?

The more likely scenario?  First they won't be able to feed their children.  They'll start going to the food bank.  But it's not enough--soon they can't pay their rent in their cramped and rundown apartment.  Surprise!  Now they're living in their minivan from the nineties.  And what'll happen if little Bobby gets sick?  They obviously can't afford health insurance.  Plus, in many states, Republicans have blocked Medicaid expansion that would give these families a lifeline.  And heaven forbid if their ancient minivan/home breaks down and needs some work.

*THIS* is why so many people have huge issues with Republicans.  They're too busy worrying about their own fortunes or beliefs while simultaneously screwing over the small people.  Instead of trying to make life better for *everyone* they are obsessed with building themselves up while putting others down.

//drops the mic


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 6, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Seriously?  Tell that to the family with two kids whose parents are unskilled and need to work two or three jobs in order to afford *living*.  What do you think would happen if we lowered the minimum wage?  Would they magically receive bachelors or associates degrees so they can move up in life?  Will their jobs have pity on them and give them raise anyway?  Or do you think they'll be content being paid 6 dollars an hour?
> 
> The more likely scenario?  First they won't be able to feed their children.  They'll start going to the food bank.  But it's not enough--soon they can't pay their rent in their cramped and rundown apartment.  Surprise!  Now they're living in their minivan from the nineties.  And what'll happen if little Bobby gets sick?  They obviously can't afford health insurance.  Plus, in many states, Republicans have blocked Medicaid expansion that would give these families a lifeline.  And heaven forbid if their ancient minivan/home breaks down and needs some work.
> 
> ...



So pay everyone 100$ an hour, problem solved

And isnt their WIC and other programs to help people in that scenario anyways? 
"building themselves up while putting others down" just like how oath2order has throwing out his insults right?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> So pay everyone 100$ an hour, problem solved



Well now you're just going from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Since my previous post got deleted because reasons I guess lmao
> 
> No it'll not lead to nuclear war. MAD still applies



Which is why I stated that it will lead to a greater conflict of some sort. We can't just waltz into Syria like she so badly wants to with no repercussions. If only Bernie Sanders were still in the running...

Oh wait Hillary rigged him out of the system


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Which is why I stated that it will lead to a greater conflict of some sort. We can't just waltz into Syria like she so badly wants to with no repercussions. If only Bernie Sanders were still in the running...
> 
> Oh wait Hillary rigged him out of the system



DNC =/= Hilldog.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Which is why I stated that it will lead to a greater conflict of some sort. We can't just waltz into Syria like she so badly wants to with no repercussions. If only Bernie Sanders were still in the running...
> 
> Oh wait Hillary rigged him out of the system



DNC =/= Hilldog.


----------



## zoetrope (Nov 6, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> So pay everyone 100$ an hour, problem solved
> 
> And isnt their WIC and other programs to help people in that scenario anyways?
> "building themselves up while putting others down" just like how oath2order has throwing out his insults right?



Oh my gosh.  Thank you for proving my point.

Also, Republican's want to get rid of social services as a way of removing 'government bloat.'  So, what would this family do if the Republicans have their way and eliminate WIC/food stamps?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> So pay everyone 100$ an hour, problem solved
> 
> And isnt their WIC and other programs to help people in that scenario anyways?
> "building themselves up while putting others down" just like how oath2order has throwing out his insults right?



TBH I don't think you understand how WIC and social safety nets work.

They're a *net*. They catch you when you fall, you're not supposed to live off them forvever


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 6, 2016)

So just because I'm curious what you think ( Oath and Zoe ) what do you think unemployment for people 16-21 will look like if we bumped the wage up to 10 or even 15?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2016)

The FBI has cleared Hillary Clinton... again. That should put the whole email thing to rest.


----------



## moonford (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The FBI has cleared Hillary Clinton... again. That should put the whole email thing to rest.



It probably won't. People will keep going on and on.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The FBI has cleared Hillary Clinton... again. That should put the whole email thing to rest.



well ****, now what will the news media obsess over for the next 24+ hours?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 6, 2016)

Why hasn't tom ruin this poll yet?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> well ****, now what will the news media obsess over for the next 24+ hours?



Probably Trump's fleeing from a rally, which his supporters are playing up as an assassination attempt, when in actuality it was a protester with a sign saying "Republicans against Trump" sign being beaten up and some supporter said "HES GOT A GUN" when he really didn't.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 6, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Finally a post we can all agree on.



Lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattered said:


> Why hasn't tom ruin this poll yet?



Maybe he's entertained by it.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Nov 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

Still Clinton. Everything is looking hopeful for Mrs. Clinton. I know polls of today don't 100% reflect what will happen tomorrow, but I don't think that it will be all that different come tomorrow night.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> Bump



Now you're just trolling.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

Yo mAh dudes, idc your party but remember to vote tomorrow! Even third party because if they get enough votes they get more funding


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Yo mAh dudes, idc your party but remember to vote tomorrow! Even third party because if they get enough votes they get more funding



I agree. 

Everyone who is eligible, please go out and vote tomorrow morning/afternoon/night. If you didn't get to vote early, then please don't pass up your constitutional right to do so. I don't want to hear anyone who doesn't vote tomorrow say anything next year when Trump/Clinton does something that you don't like or don't agree with, but you didn't take the chance to make a difference to prevent the other. This election is quite possibly one of our most important ones in recent years, it's not just for POTUS, it's also for SCOTUS, a decision that will quite possibly effect us for the next 30-40 years (depending on how old the new justice chosen is and how long they live post-appointment. Not to mention all the other SCOTUS changes that may or may not happen during the new president's presidency).


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 7, 2016)

Deez Nuts.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm honestly going to be so embarrassed if Trump wins. They're both terrible candidates but how someone can support a racist, sexist, and ignorant person for president is beyond me.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

Also remember voting third party will get them more funding next election! So if you don't like either GOP and DNC nominees than your vote is not wasted


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 7, 2016)

Eh, I really don't care if this poll is public. Trump has my vote.


----------



## graceroxx (Nov 7, 2016)

i think my blind cat would make a better president than both of them tbh.

no but really, i hope hillary wins this election. i'm still underage so i can't do anything, i'm just a spectator.
i can tolerate hillary. she's not perfect, but for the most part she's decent.
just looking at trump makes me feel sick. i freaking DESPISE him. i don't agree with a single thing he says and i don't understand how he has so many supporters. if he wins... ugh, i don't even know what i'll do..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

btw I'm glad there's a thread to let me know who the most irredeemably worst members of this site are

this election sure has been magical


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> btw I'm glad there's a thread to let me know who the most irredeemably worst members of this site are
> 
> this election sure has been magical


That's quite rude. Don't be a terrible person to people who thing different. 
Also read wiki leaks emails fam. It's juicy.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> btw I'm glad there's a thread to let me know who the most irredeemably worst members of this site are
> 
> this election sure has been magical



like yourself c:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 7, 2016)

neither of them to be completely honest.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> That's quite rude. Don't be a terrible person to people who thing different.



too bad for you, this election has killed *any* pretense of not being able to judge a person solely by their political support

if you support Trump you are actual literal garbage that deserves to have all the suffering in the world and then some


and if someone like Apples who I clearly vehemently disagree with on matters can see that Trump is absolutely awful, well then... let's just say I have a ton of respect for him right now, political differences aside

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> like yourself c:



****post harder


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> too bad for you, this election has killed *any* pretense of not being able to judge a person solely by their political support
> 
> if you support Trump you are actual literal garbage that deserves to have all the suffering in the world and then some
> 
> ...



I can't stand Trump, but I even think that is beyond the line. Sure his rhetoric has brought out the racist and xenophobic element in some people, but by no means does that mean they're all like that. His supporters are also tired of the corruption that is supposedly rampant through our government, and if that's not a legitimate concern, then I don't know what is. A lot of them misguided yes, but they feel as though the last 8 years were hell (just as Democrats thought the same about W's presidency)


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I can't stand Trump, but I even think that is beyond the line. Sure his rhetoric has brought out the racist and xenophobic element in some people, but by no means does that mean they're all like that. His supporters are also tired of the corruption that is supposedly rampant through our government, and if that's not a legitimate concern, then I don't know what is. A lot of them misguided yes, but they feel as though the last 8 years were hell (just as Democrats thought the same about W's presidency)



Pretty much sums up my views on Trump. I hate his remarks, but I dislike the establishment more. Sorry if me wanting change is an inconvenience to your thought bubble, Lambda


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone whose political opinion differs from mine is factually wrong and a horrible person. *My *views on politics are the only views that should exist and everyone else's should follow mine.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I can't stand Trump, but I even think that is beyond the line. Sure his rhetoric has brought out the racist and xenophobic element in some people, but by no means does that mean they're all like that. His supporters are also tired of the corruption that is supposedly rampant through our government, and if that's not a legitimate concern, then I don't know what is. A lot of them misguided yes, but they feel as though the last 8 years were hell (just as Democrats thought the same about W's presidency)



supporting Trump is supporting a literal extreme alt-right fascist movement. and to add to that, you are saying you think his sociopathic, racist, sexist, xenophobic, homophobic, misogynistic, predatory **** are a positive representation of the country and should be cultivated

so yeah, **** no. that line's been long since ruined. in fact if I'm going to be even more blunt, it's precisely because of that pretense that people can support x candidate while still being good people that we've gotten into this garbage situation to begin with

you can be anti-democrat, that's fine. but if you're actually supporting the republican candidate this cycle instead of a third party one with an as similar as possible political stance or some write-in, or ****ing ANYONE else then you are actually 100% disgusting

- - - Post Merge - - -



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> Anyone whose political opinion differs from mine is factually wrong and a horrible person. *My *views on politics are the only views that should exist and everyone else's should follow mine.



too bad I already said I respect apples despite disagreeing with them politically


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> too bad for you, this election has killed *any* pretense of not being able to judge a person solely by their political support
> 
> if you support Trump you are actual literal garbage that deserves to have all the suffering in the world and then some
> 
> ...



Please ban her. She's cancer.

Also why no "Anyone but Clinton" option. Just the sound of her voice makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

don't worry, if Trump wins I'll probably get an infraction at MINIMUM


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> supporting Trump is supporting a literal extreme alt-right fascist movement. you are saying you think his sociopathic, racist, sexist, xenophobic, homophobic, misogynistic, predatory **** are a positive representation of the country and should be cultivated
> 
> so yeah, **** no. that line's been long since ruined. in fact if I'm going to be even more blunt, it's precisely because of that pretense that people can support x candidate while still being good people that we've gotten into this garbage situation to begin with
> 
> ...



I never said that his remarks were a positive representation of our country? Please tell me where I exactly said that it was okay. I'm a former Bernie and current Clinton supporter. I realize that if Trump gets elected then we say to the world that we accept his rhetoric. 

HOWEVER, that does not dismiss the concerns of thousands of Americans who don't want supposed corruption in our government, they want to fix it. Is Trump the best option? Absolutely not, but I can see where he resonates with Americans with that. Thats literally been one of his main points this entire campaign season, corruption. Thats also something that thousands of Americans were concerned with.

To me Trump is a no go, and I do not believe he will win what so ever, I think clinton will win hands down with atleast 300 EVs. However, we should not call 10000ss of Americans trash. That is divisive in it's self. We are Stronger Together, we should not call our fellow Americans trash even if we don't agree with their social or political views


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> too bad I already said I respect apples despite disagreeing with them politically


I was going to believe this until I saw this next quote


LambdaDelta said:


> if you support Trump you are actual literal garbage that deserves to have all the suffering in the world and then some


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I never said that his remarks were a positive representation of our country? Please tell me where I exactly said that it was okay. I'm a former Bernie and current Clinton supporter. I realize that if Trump gets elected then we say to the world that we accept his rhetoric.
> 
> HOWEVER, that does not dismiss the concerns of thousands of Americans who don't want supposed corruption in our government, they want to fix it. Is Trump the best option? Absolutely not, but I can see where he resonates with Americans with that. Thats literally been one of his main points this entire campaign season, corruption. Thats also something that thousands of Americans were concerned with.
> 
> To me Trump is a no go, and I do not believe he will win what so ever, I think clinton will win hands down with atleast 300 EVs. However, we should not call 10000ss of Americans trash. That is divisive in it's self. We are Stronger Together, we should not call our fellow Americans trash even if we don't agree with their social or political views



I never said that you said that, but the votes supporting him say.

and lmao @ trump being good for anti-corruption. he's like probably one of the most flat out corrupt people on the entire planet that constantly and knowingly uses a system rigged in his favor to his own benefit

also if your social views are rooted in white supremacy, then yes, you are trash.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> I was going to believe this until I saw this next quote



protip: try looking at poll results


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I never said that you said that, but the votes supporting him say.
> 
> and lmao @ trump being good for anti-corruption. he's like probably one of the most flat out corrupt people on the entire planet that constantly and knowingly uses a system rigged in his favor to his own benefit



English, please?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I never said that you said that, but the votes supporting him say.
> 
> and lmao @ trump being good for anti-corruption. he's like probably one of the most flat out corrupt people on the entire planet that constantly and knowingly uses a system rigged in his favor to his own benefit
> 
> ...



Sources?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> English, please?



lmao=laughing my ass off

@=at

just google the other words if needed


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> protip: try looking at poll results


The point I'm trying to make is that you're calling people horrible for liking a certain candidate better than another. A better way you could word what you're trying to say is "I really hate Trump. If you like him, that's fine. I just have a different viewpoint."


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> lmao=laughing my ass off
> 
> @=at
> 
> just google the other words if needed



You use lowercase letters to begin your sentences and last time I checked the words you listed weren't in the English dictionary.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I never said that you said that, but the votes supporting him say.
> 
> and lmao @ trump being good for anti-corruption. he's like probably one of the most flat out corrupt people on the entire planet that constantly and knowingly uses a system rigged in his favor to his own benefit



Never claimed that he was good for that either. However, it's a message that he's spreading and thats resonating with people. Can't really blame people for wanting to get corruption out of government, I know that if people were unhappy with both candidates then the logical option would be vote 3rd part such as the Libertarians, but Johnson is honestly a dumbass and he doesn't have the name recognition.

You're litterally doing what Trump is doing, just in a different form. Instead of calling people rapists murders and criminals based on their birthplace or region of heritage, you're calling people trash for supporting their candidate. That is divisve and the kind of rhetoric that President Obama and Clinton want to prevent (although her deplorables comment doesn't help this) Remember, not everyone wanted Trump. Everyone at some point thought his campaign was a joke and would fizzle out, kinda like his half-assed attempt at a run in 2012. However a lot of Republicans are stuck with him, but CAN'T bring theirself to vote Clinton for reason x or reason y.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that you're calling people horrible for liking a certain candidate better than another. A better way you could word what you're trying to say is "I really hate Trump. If you like him, that's fine. I just have a different viewpoint."



more like thinking a certain candidate is the best choice of any

and let's not forget he also had to get through primaries to get here

people had the chance to have a different candidate

maybe another one would've been fine at "I don't like them, but whatever. your choice is cool too", but certainly not here. the republican candidate this go round is far too disgustingly vile to treat support as anything less than I said

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> You use lowercase letters to begin your sentences and last time I checked the words you listed weren't in the English dictionary.



get a better dictionary? idk


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> more like thinking a certain candidate is the best choice of any
> 
> and let's not forget he also had to get through primaries to get here
> 
> ...



Why don't you show me yours. I'd like to see were the  non-official words lmao and @ are in your dictionary.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Why don't you show me yours. I'd like to see were the  non-official words lmao and @ are in your dictionary.



oh, those words

lrn2internet


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> more like thinking a certain candidate is the best choice of any
> 
> and let's not forget he also had to get through primaries to get here
> 
> ...



His dictionary isn't a list of BuzzFeed headlines.


----------



## Isalami (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm not quite old enough to vote yet, but I really hope it's anyone but Hillary..! She's a witch, and she scares me to be honest... in her photos, even when she's smiling, her eyes don't show emotion at all.. I know things might be bad if she's elected, so anyone but her! I'd be fine with Trump over her!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Never claimed that he was good for that either. However, it's a message that he's spreading and thats resonating with people. Can't really blame people for wanting to get corruption out of government, I know that if people were unhappy with both candidates then the logical option would be vote 3rd part such as the Libertarians, but Johnson is honestly a dumbass and he doesn't have the name recognition.
> 
> You're litterally doing what Trump is doing, just in a different form. Instead of calling people rapists murders and criminals based on their birthplace or region of heritage, you're calling people trash for supporting their candidate. That is divisve and the kind of rhetoric that President Obama and Clinton want to prevent (although her deplorables comment doesn't help this) Remember, not everyone wanted Trump. Everyone at some point thought his campaign was a joke and would fizzle out, kinda like his half-assed attempt at a run in 2012. However a lot of Republicans are stuck with him, but CAN'T bring theirself to vote Clinton for reason x or reason y.



if they can't support Clinton or a third party one, then they should rally behind an alternate write-in candidate. even if they end up losing the term, it would show that Trump is *not* what the populace that supports the party wants to represent their party, and would force the GOP to reevaluate their political stance. voting for him is actually saying you think this is a good direction for the party to go

and given how a notable core part of his supporters are like the most divisive people that this planet would be better off without, uh.... yeah, I'll gladly take hating the most literally hateful people and calling them as they are

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> His dictionary isn't a list of BuzzFeed headlines.



I can't even remember the last time I even saw a buzzfeed link tbh


----------



## gh0st (Nov 7, 2016)

I hear so many people saying that Hillary Clinton is a witch, and whatnot. I really do not see what is so wrong with her...

Is it just that she is a woman? What has she done that is SO bad?

I'm voting for her because I don't want our country to revert back to a racist, sexist, laissez faire corporatocracy.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 7, 2016)

gh0st said:


> I hear so many people saying that Hillary Clinton is a witch, and whatnot. I really do not see what is so wrong with her...
> 
> Is it just that she is a woman? What has she done that is SO bad?
> 
> I'm voting for her because I don't want our country to revert back to a racist, sexist, laissez faire corporatocracy.



Sadly, our country seems to be be exactly what you said in the third part of your post already.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> if they can't support Clinton or a third party one, then they should rally behind an alternate write-in candidate. even if they end up losing the term, it would show that Trump is *not* what the populace that supports the party wants in their party, and would force the GOP to reevaluate their political stance. voting for him is actually saying you think this is a good direction for the party to go
> 
> and given how a notable core part of his supporters are like the most divisive people that this planet would be better off without, uh.... yeah, I'll gladly take hating the most literally hateful people and calling them as they are
> 
> ...



That in it's self is hard to do as well, when it comes to write-ins a candidate has to be an eligible write in candidate. Bernie Sanders for example, isn't eligible in all 50 states, so it's pointless to write him in. I don't know the process of how a candidate becomes eligible for a write in, so thats something I have to do research on.

But that doesn't mean that you should stoop to that level as well. Hate does not beat hate. Hate the ideology yes, but don't hate the person. Love Trumps Hate


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

if hateful people become less hateful, then sure

I wouldn't want to push for any hateful things they push onto others onto them, or even do anything to them. but I am certainly 100% not going to for a second act like I like them or pretend they are good people


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

woo double post glitch


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> if hateful people become less hateful, then sure
> 
> I wouldn't want to push for any hateful things they push onto others onto them, or even do anything to them. but I am certainly 100% not going to for a second act like I like them



You don't have to like the person. Disliking someone does not equal hating them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> if hateful people become less hateful, then sure
> 
> I wouldn't want to push for any hateful things they push onto others onto them, or even do anything to them. but I am certainly 100% not going to for a second act like I like them or pretend they are good people



*Reposting because it says my post is here but I don't see it??*

You can dislike them, but don't hate them. Disliking does not equal hating.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

also ideologies only happen because of people, so quite frankly hating it without hating the people that bring about and cultivate it is laughable. ideologies are a part of people

maybe a bit of an extreme comparison, but it'd be like saying Naziism was a terrible ideology, but Hitler was pretty cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> You don't have to like the person. Disliking someone does not equal hating them.



if I didn't like them I'd just be rather neutral on. anything more (less?) than neutral for not liking a person is too much work and only applies in extreme cases


----------



## Jawile (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe a bit of an extreme comparison, but it'd be like saying Naziism was a terrible ideology, but Hitler was pretty cool



idk man the guy made some pretty good paintings



Spoiler












to be entirely honest I would probably hang this in my dining room


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Jawile said:


> idk man the guy made some pretty good paintings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean this is going to run counter to what I said, and make absolutely no sense, but you can like parts of anything while still despising the whole


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

Jawile said:


> idk man the guy made some pretty good paintings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but Hitler can't be forgiven for killing the square mustache.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> also ideologies only happen because of people, so quite frankly hating it without hating the people that bring about and cultivate it is laughable. ideologies are a part of people
> 
> maybe a bit of an extreme comparison, but it'd be like saying Naziism was a terrible ideology, but Hitler was pretty cool
> 
> ...



Nazism was and is horrible and Hitler was a horrible person. 

You don't need to use hate to combat hate. It just breeds more hate. 
What would you do if one of your family members supported Trump? Would you let it pass or hate them?

Personally, my mother and step-father know that I voted Hillary and I know they are voting Trump. However, we don't hate eachother, we might not agree with each other's choices, but we don't hate each other for it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

he also killed the name adolf

don't forget that tragedy


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> Sadly, our country seems to be be exactly what you said in the third part of your post already.



She has done a lot of bad stuff
Her campaign took a 100 million dollar donation from Saudi Arabia, a country that still practices female genital mutilation and doesn't allow women to drive.
Her foundation raised money for the Haiti earthquake in 2010, yet Haiti only saw 5% of the raised money. That means the foundation still has it.
Then there is Benghazi, where 4 Americans were killed in a libyan uprising because Hillary Clinton ignored all 300 calls for help.
While secretary of defense, she allowed iran to have a self governing board on nuclear weapons. This is bad, as iran is not fond of the US.
As Secretary of defense, she sold 20% of US uranium to russia.
Sources in a minute, am posting from mobile


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> What would you do if one of your family members supported Trump? Would you let it pass or hate them?



I wouldn't hate them, but I'd be totally embarrassed to be related to them.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> What would you do if one of your family members supported Trump? Would you let it pass or hate them?



time to get disowned then


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 7, 2016)

As a non-realist I vote that we all live together peacefully with animals in our own town!!!
...Oh wait


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Rainbowkiwibird said:


> As a non-realist I vote that we all live together peacefully with animals in our own town!!!
> ...Oh wait



tortimer for president

I think at least that's something we can all agree on


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> tortimer for president
> 
> I think at least that's something we can all agree on



XD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm more of a rover guy tbh.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> time to get disowned then



Thats rather extreme. To disown your parents just because you don't see eye-to-eye with them. 

However, that still doesn't fully answer my question. Would you hate them as you say you hate other Trump supporters?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> I'm more of a rover guy tbh.



I mean yeah, there's special npcs I like more too but

just that I think we'd all be generally reasonably fine with, as opposed to this 〜fun〜 war zone that's been going on for months

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> Thats rather extreme. To disown your parents just because you don't see eye-to-eye with them.
> 
> However, that still doesn't fully answer my question. Would you hate them as you say you hate other Trump supporters?



I said get disowned, not disown them

also, yes. which would mean I would basically get them completely out of my life, stop thinking about them, and be done with it


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, I'm actually kind of like Trump as mayor...


I deport all non-cat villagers and ban them from entering my town.
I rip-off and scam my villagers all the time.
I don't pay any taxes.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> However, that still doesn't fully answer my question. Would you hate them as you say you hate other Trump supporters?



This, I'm confused. Say you meet someone and you're getting along great then all of a sudden they say something like "I support Trump over Hillary." Is that like a total, instant hatred and disassociation, even though you probably won't even be talking to them about politics that much?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> tortimer for president
> 
> I think at least that's something we can all agree on



Yup. definitely something I can agree with is that a virtual turtle would be a better president than what we got IMO (I sound sarcastic but I'm being serious)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Well, I'm actually kind of like Trump as mayor...
> 
> 
> I deport all non-cat villagers and ban them from entering my town.
> ...



well I mean, the animals rip of and scam just as much if not more so

next animal crossing features:
wall to keep filthy other animals out. built by said filthy animals
a tax system


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

Jawile said:


> This, I'm confused. Say you meet someone and you're getting along great then all of a sudden they say something like "I support Trump over Hillary." Is that like a total, instant hatred and disassociation, even though you probably won't even be talking to them about politics that much?



Well, it isn't just about political views though. To a lot of people, a vote for Trump represents an indifference to discrimination against women and minorities. I don't care if my friends are conservative, but if they don't care about other people as human beings then that would rub me the wrong way.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Well, it isn't just about political views though. To a lot of people, a vote for Trump represents an indifference to discrimination against women and minorities. I don't care if my friends are conservative, but if they don't care about other people as human beings then that would rub me the wrong way.



yeah, that's basically it.

in probably any other situation I'd disagree but be fine with, but certainly not here


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I said get disowned, not disown them
> 
> also, yes. which would mean I would basically get them completely out of my life, stop thinking about them, and be done with it


So, you would hate your own parents or a family member, for a political difference. So they loved you, raised you, and cared for you. But you would instantly hate them for a political difference. 




Jawile said:


> This, I'm confused. Say you meet someone and you're getting along great then all of a sudden they say something like "I support Trump over Hillary." Is that like a total, instant hatred and disassociation, even though you probably won't even be talking to them about politics that much?



Exactly my point. I have some very dear friends and family who do support Trump. They don't 100% agree with his rhetoric but they think Trump>Clinton. I could not bring myself to hate them let alone disassociate myself from them.


Trust me, I get it. Trump's rhetoric is extremely dangerous, racist, xenophobic, homophobic and a whole bunch of other isms and phobics. He shouldn't be president what so ever, but we shouldn't hate our fellow Americans


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 7, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> She has done a lot of bad stuff
> Her campaign took a 100 million dollar donation from Saudi Arabia, a country that still practices female genital mutilation and doesn't allow women to drive.
> Her foundation raised money for the Haiti earthquake in 2010, yet Haiti only saw 5% of the raised money. That means the foundation still has it.
> Then there is Benghazi, where 4 Americans were killed in a libyan uprising because Hillary Clinton ignored all 300 calls for help.
> ...



Pardon the first link. it was Qatar, not SA. Same laws though.
https://www.rt.com/usa/365442-clinton-foundation-qatar-emails/
Haiti
http://nlpc.org/2016/11/05/happened-20-million-clinton-haiti-fund/
Benghazi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Benghazi_attack
Iran
http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/17/opinions/iran-nuclear-deal-disaster-rubio/
Russia Uranium(this source was the most non biased i could find)
http://www.inquisitr.com/3619006/do...linton-helped-russia-take-over-uranium-mines/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> So, you would hate your own parents or a family, for a political difference. So they loved you, raised you, and cared for you. But you would instantly hate them for a political difference.



when that difference is based in extreme hatred, yeah I'd want nothing to do with them

I quite frankly don't care about the love and care I personally get, apply that to other people instead


----------



## Jawile (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> but we shouldn't hate our fellow Americans



This 100%. We are the _United_ States of America but I'm not seeing that. I am on Trump's side, and a majority of my friends are on Hillary's side, but I don't hate them simply because that doesn't get anyone anywhere. In times like these, we needs less hate and more cooperation.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> when that difference is based in extreme hatred, yeah I'd want nothing to do with them
> 
> I quite frankly don't care about the love and care I personally get, apply that to other people instead


I'm going to restate something that I said earlier, Hate does NOT beat Hate. I'm sorry, but with your viewpoint, nothing will get accomplished at all. The hate that you have for Trump supporters wont make them hate any less or make them not hate, it will only breed more animosity. 


Jawile said:


> This 100%. We are the _United_ States of America but I'm not seeing that. I am on Trump's side, and a majority of my friends are on Hillary's side, but I don't hate them simply because that doesn't get anyone anywhere. In times like these, we needs less hate and more cooperation.


See, You and I might have extremely different political views, but we agree that we shouldn't hate our fellow citizen for their opinion.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I'm going to restate something that I said earlier, Hate does NOT beat Hate. I'm sorry, but with your viewpoint, nothing will get accomplished at all. The hate that you have for Trump supporters wont make them hate any less or make them not hate, it will only breed more animosity.



I mean most people wouldn't even know I utterly despise them, since I'd still treat them with a basic level of respect at least (or at most completely disengage with), and also not try to get any horrible **** to happen to them, so

not sure how some NOBODY posting online is going to accomplish that sort of breeding

and yeah, I never said it was going to make them hate less, nice as that'd be. so all I can do now is wait for hopefully the passage of time to bring about a greater majority of better people. through personal growth as well as just younger generations taking over dying older ones


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> Pardon the first link. it was Qatar, not SA. Same laws though.
> https://www.rt.com/usa/365442-clinton-foundation-qatar-emails/
> Haiti
> http://nlpc.org/2016/11/05/happened-20-million-clinton-haiti-fund/
> ...



1. That is clearly a conservative website since all of the articles are negative articles about Clinton.
2. I didn't see anything in that article about Clinton ignoring 300 calls.
3. That's an editorial by Marco Rubio, so it's not really a journalistic source.
4. I've never heard of that website, but it has a tabloid look to it with the layout and featured articles.

If you're going to make claims and then back them up with "sources", at least use credible journalism instead of opinion pieces written by people who probably don't have much more information than you or I.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> 1. That is clearly a conservative website since all of the articles are negative articles about Clinton.
> 2. I didn't see anything in that article about Clinton ignoring 300 calls.
> 3. That's an editorial by Marco Rubio, so it's not really a journalistic source.
> 4. I've never heard of that website, but it has a tabloid look to it with the layout and featured articles.
> ...



ill give more sources, gimme a sec.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligence...ccepted-usd1-million-donation-from-qatar.html
http://www.globalresearch.ca/hurric...tole-from-its-earthquake-relief-funds/5550029

more in a minute

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jul/17/benghazi-us-military-unprepared-to-aid-americans-d/


----------



## Bowie (Nov 8, 2016)

The most important thing in a family unit is compromise, otherwise you'll never get along with your family at all. With politics, it's very difficult. My parents have differing views to mine on many different subjects, most prominently in politics, and it's no different this time.

People will change the world, not politicians or presidents or prime ministers. They're just robots. No wall is gonna help anyone. People focus so much on the now, and wanting to make the present better, for mostly selfish reasons. The truth of the matter is that the generations to come will be the only ones to see a real positive change in the world. It's our job to curate it for a short while.

Build a wall and it'll just come down the same way the Berlin Wall did. Change takes place and humanity always wins. Old men in suits and ties with grey hair and bulging eyes will do nothing for the future. They'll just complain, change a few laws around about stuff nobody really cares about at all, and life will go on, with or without a wall, with or without a child-sex-ring-supporting president who changes her opinions on society as fast as she changes clothes.

And then ISIS will come along and blow us all up because those same grey-haired morons were let loose to decide how _we_ were going to deal with them. And then new generations will come, and hopefully, in who knows how many years time, we will start again, and hopefully not mess it up this time.

The answer is to stop being so bloody selfish.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Bowie said:


> The most important thing in a family unit is compromise, otherwise you'll never get along with your family at all. With politics, it's very difficult. My parents have differing views to mine on many different subjects, most prominently in politics, and it's no different this time.
> 
> People will change the world, not politicians or presidents or prime ministers. They're just robots. No wall is gonna help anyone. People focus so much on the now, and wanting to make the present better, for mostly selfish reasons. The truth of the matter is that the generations to come will be the only ones to see a real positive change in the world. It's our job to curate it for a short while.
> 
> ...



well put.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry but I refuse to both accept or compromise with the racist, sexist, xenophobic president or his supporters. They are *******s.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Sorry but I refuse to both accept or compromise with the racist, sexist, xenophobic president or his supporters. They are *******s.



that is the kind of attitude that starts bipartisan messes like the one we are in. 
wedo need compromise. Do i want to compromise with hillary clinton, as she has done some things i cannot forgive. However, if compromise is needed fo the wellbeing for the country, we should do it

George washington warned against this. these are the results


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 8, 2016)

Today is the day gentlemen. Get your popcorn ready. The ****show of the century is about to start.


----------



## seliph (Nov 8, 2016)

Good luck everyone and remember #TrumpForPrison


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Cazqui said:


> Today is the day gentlemen. Get your popcorn ready. The ****show of the century is about to start.



my ancestors shall be proud. can yours say the same? 

GET OUT AND VOTE!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Cazqui said:


> Today is the day gentlemen. Get your popcorn ready. The ****show of the century is about to start.



my ancestors shall be proud. can yours say the same? 

GET OUT AND VOTE!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> that is the kind of attitude that starts bipartisan messes like the one we are in.
> wedo need compromise. Do i want to compromise with hillary clinton, as she has done some things i cannot forgive. However, if compromise is needed fo the wellbeing for the country, we should do it
> 
> George washington warned against this. these are the results



You think I should compromise with racists and sexists and xenophobes?

Your implication here is that you think those ideas have validity. I'm sorry, but if someone thinks that women should be subservient to men, they can **** right off. There is absolutely no compromising on equality.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> You think I should compromise with racists and sexists and xenophobes?
> 
> Your implication here is that you think those ideas have validity. I'm sorry, but if someone thinks that women should be subservient to men, they can **** right off. There is absolutely no compromising on equality.



i dont believe they have validity. they aren't in trumps campaign plans. He wants to reform southern border security by building a wall and reforming immigration customs, as they are terrible( i live in AZ, the state worst affected by it). He wants to make the process not take 2 years to complete. 

And as for the sexism comments, do you have any room to talk? clintons husband has several sexual assault cases still against him. trumps are dropping their allegations.


----------



## seliph (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> clintons husband



Bill  Clinton  is  not  the  one  running  for  president

No amount of dropped allegations can take that "grab her by the p****" comment back anyways


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

wtf catalogue says nv11 posted but no post


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> wtf catalogue says nv11 posted but no post



Bill &#55357;&#56399; Clinton &#55357;&#56399; is &#55357;&#56399; not &#55357;&#56399; the &#55357;&#56399; one &#55357;&#56399; running &#55357;&#56399; for &#55357;&#56399; president


----------



## seliph (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> nv11



Wow even his supporters can't read


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Wow even his supporters can't read



Wait those _aren't_ numbers at the end?! woah...


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Bill �� Clinton �� is �� not �� the �� one �� running �� for �� president



ye. but why should hillary get your vote? she lets her husband stay with her, and not going after him, which means she is allowing him to get away scott free.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Wow even his supporters can't read



also i'm dyslexic. not cool


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> ye. but why should hillary get your vote? she lets her husband stay with her, and not going after him, which means she is allowing him to get away scott free.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



no worries, Tom is here to save us all~


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> no worries, Tom is here to save us all~



who is tom? is he a superhero?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> ye. but why should hillary get your vote? she lets her husband stay with her, and not going after him, which means she is allowing him to get away scott free.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's their marriage, if she wants to stay with him, that's on her.

I'm voting for her because she's on the left on political issues.

I want to reiterate that if someone supported Bernie in the primaries, and now supports Trump, then they never actually believed in what Bernie was saying to begin with


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> who is tom? is he a superhero?



Hes a rebel spy.... 
I just saw him on the users below~ thought it'd diffuse the tension, you can cut this air with a knife


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Hes a rebel spy....
> I just saw him on the users below~ thought it'd diffuse the tension, you can cut this air with a knife



that's politics for ya?


And to the bernie comment above, maybe some of them didn't want the person who rigged their own primary against their favorite candidate to get their vote?


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 8, 2016)

henny game we luit


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> that's politics for ya?
> 
> 
> And to the bernie comment above, maybe some of them didn't want the person who rigged their own primary against their favorite candidate to get their vote?



Rigged or not that's a complete 180 from what Bernie wanted tbh



Mistymayz said:


> no worries, Tom is here to save us all~


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 8, 2016)

mes compagnons americans


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> Rigged or not that's a complete 180 from what Bernie wanted tbh



you'd be amazed at what spite can do.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes because the one thing we should keep in mind when voting for president is petty spite


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Yes because the one thing we should keep in mind when voting for president is petty spite



some people are driven by it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> some people are driven by it!



Like Trump campaign!


----------



## Munyo (Nov 8, 2016)

This thread is very helpful.
Helpful in that I know which users to avoid. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Munyo said:


> This thread is very helpful.
> Helpful in that I know which users to avoid. ��



well thats rude. avoiding someone due to beliefs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Like Trump campaign!



spite against globalism and corruption

also, if anyone wants to read these wikileaks emails, here is a compilation of the suspicious ones(yes the link is 4chan and they say f****t a lot, but if you want to know what i am talking about, pls read)
http://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/96783180


----------



## Munyo (Nov 8, 2016)

L. Lawliet said:


> well thats rude. avoiding someone due to beliefs.



The post was very ambiguous. This thread just tells me who is very political.  That's all.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

Munyo said:


> The post was very ambiguous. This thread just tells me who is very political.  That's all.



oh well in that case you good homie. nice avatar btw


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

>using /pol/ as a source

wow, way to ruin literally all credibility you could possibly have


----------



## issitohbi (Nov 8, 2016)

FINALLY, MY CHANCE TO LET IT ALL OUT!

It's no secret that Trump sucks. He's unfit to be president and basically only qualifies at the bare minimum. The fact that Hillary's email scandal - which she's been cleared of TWICE - is more important than a rape case is just beyond me. Now I'm not saying I like Hillary. In fact, I voted to bring Bernie back above. My man. He cared. He cared about my people. And that's really what I'm stuck on with this election.

Both Trump and Hillary support Energy Transfer Partners LP, whose subsidiary is Dakota Access LLC. For those who don't know about what's going on in North Dakota, basically ETP wants to run the Dakota Access Pipeline through tribal lands. (AKA Native American land.) What's important to realize here is that our lands are considered sovereign. (It's basically like being international.) And the land they're going through is part of land given by the U.S. government in a treaty. Sacred sites, including burial sites, have been destroyed so the piping can be laid. The path that crosses our land is the second pitched path - the first went through a city/town that was 97% white. Additionally, this pipeline puts the Missouri River at risk for contamination. This river is the Oceti Sakowin's main water source, and a source of water for millions of Americans.

For months now Natives from tribes all over have gone to ND to set up camp, some setting up permanent housing, to protect the land and the water. In these months there have been attack dogs released on peaceful crowds by private security, police shooting at women and children with bean bags, rubber bullets, concussion grenades; macing people who are nonviolent, tasering them. One taser barb was pulled out of someone's cheek. A reporter was shot while in the middle of filming an interview. Sacred items were rounded up and desecrated before being taken back in dump trucks. Hundreds of people have been arrested, simply for standing strong. Women were stripped naked, numbers written on their arms, and left in _dog kennels_ overnight. The list of offenses done by the police and military goes on. All of this has been brought to the attention of each presidential candidate and neither Hillary or Trump has said a word about it.

HOW? How can the future president stand by and watch something like this happen and not do a thing about it? Not say a word? This brings me back to the word support. Hillary's support is inadvertent, she's supporting all the big banks that support DAPL. Trump also supports the pipeline, but directly. He supports ETP, and they donated $100k to his campaign. Both presidential candidates care about money more than they care about my people, and LAW. So many laws have been broken by Dakota Access and yet it's radio silence from the two of them. (And HELLO, breaking a treaty is HUGE... YUGE lol) A group of Native youth went to Hillary's campaign office and set up a tipi in the lobby before starting a drum and dance circle. It was beautiful and moving, and when a young girl - just 14 years old - took a letter to the main desk, no one acknowledged her or came down to get the letter. Eventually Hillary's team released a statement, but it was one that sidestepped the entire thing and basically said it was okay for the pipeline to exist where it will.

To both of these people, we are disposable.

But Trump is definitely the bigger threat. He has no care for tribal sovereignty in the case of DAPL and the wall he wants to build between us and Mexico will also be blocking through some tribal land. (I'm going to guess that he'll say too bad and try to build the wall through our lands anyways.) And it's just so irritating because for hundreds of years white people have been taking from my people or being complacent in acts of genocide. In 2016 I don't think we should have a president that's okay to watch something like that going on and not step in.

And there's also the fact that Trump is so buddy buddy with Putin, inviting him to hack into government emails just so he can bash Hillary. Do we REALLY want a president who is willing to let something like that, which could be used against us in negative ways, happen? Putin needs to mind his own business, yes, but Trump doesn't know how to close the door and say "You can't come in" unless it's to people of color.

Two train-wrecks and no chance at third party (bb Jill is ace imo) getting into office. It's really sad to think that in the near future we can be back where we were before Obama got into office (high unemployment, recession approaching a second great depression, etc.) or having WWIII. I'm scared, honestly. But I think I would be less scared with Hillary around because at least then I wouldn't have to worry about abortions being illegal and sexual assault being normalized. And she wants patients like me who are under pain management to be able to get our medications so hey, I'm all for her if we really have to decide between the lesser of two evils.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> >using /pol/ as a source
> 
> wow, way to ruin literally all credibility you could possibly have



Fam, they are the middle man. Hillary Clinton's email server is the source. Pol just organized it in a way that makes it easy to see


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

a middle man would be neutral

/pol/ is anything but


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> a middle man would be neutral
> 
> /pol/ is anything but



Middle men aren't neutral. They exist to transfer info from one place to another. It's how drugs are spread around


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

oh, so you're saying they are unreliable then

thanks


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, so you're saying they are unreliable then
> 
> thanks



No. I am saying they transport information and make it accessible in an organized format


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

they also cherry pick based on their own preferences, hence unreliable


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> they also cherry pick based on their own preferences, hence unreliable



Finding evidence to support their own argument does not make anyone unreliable. In terms of the emails, you aren't seeing many if any that are supporting Hillary because that is simply the nature of the emails.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 8, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Finding evidence to support their own argument does not make anyone unreliable. In terms of the emails, you aren't seeing many if any that are supporting Hillary because that is simply the nature of the emails.



Yes, this. That /pol/ link is legitimately just a middleman in this situation. There aren't any pro-Hillary e-mails because there ARE no pro-Hillary e-mails lol


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't care, I can't wait for it to be over. 

I respect people who support Trump. I respect people who support Hillary. Stop using the election as an excuse to act like uncivilized animals and treating others like **** because they don't like the same candidate that you do.

United we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Yes, this. That /pol/ link is legitimately just a middleman in this situation. There aren't any pro-Hillary e-mails because there ARE no pro-Hillary e-mails lol



I never said anything about pro-hillary emails

but start showing me the /pol/ threads where they start organizing posts regarding trump's vile history and such. because I'd be legit amazed if their beacon pedestal of toxic commendation was consistently torn down in even close to the same manner


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I never said anything about pro-hillary emails
> 
> but start showing me the /pol/ threads where they start organizing posts regarding trump's vile history and such. because I'd be legit amazed if their beacon pedestal of toxic commendation was consistently torn down in even close to the same manner



Just because a source is is biased towards a candidate does not make the information they've gathered for that candidate untrue. There are no biases in cold, hard facts. There can be biases in their opinions BASED on the facts.


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillary. Please!


----------



## Waluigi (Nov 8, 2016)

I just want it to stop, everybody to shut the hell up and wait for 2020. Guarantee you, republicans will win in 2020 if Hillary wins this year (Which she probably will sadly) and vice versa


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2016)

Waluigi said:


> I just want it to stop, everybody to shut the hell up and wait for 2020. Guarantee you, republicans will win in 2020 if Hillary wins this year (Which she probably will sadly) and vice versa



If Trump wins, we'll get Donald Trump vs Kanye West in 2020. *shivers*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

if trump wins, I'll be amazed if we get a 2020

but yeah, I certainly expect hillary to lose the next term currently. provided she manages to get this one


----------



## Waluigi (Nov 8, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> If Trump wins, we'll get Donald Trump vs Kanye West in 2020. *shivers*



Makes me realize how easy 2020 over here is gonna be

Neither candidate is gonna get a second term. Putting aside Kanye West who wants to be president in 2020 (thats just too unlikely even with all the stuff this year) the other candidate will wilsimply because they are almost guaranteed to be better than Hillary/Trump. Maybe if trump wins we can get an epic Sanders Vs Trump battle (Sanders is best candidate)


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> if trump wins, I'll be amazed if we get a 2020
> 
> but yeah, I certainly expect hillary to lose the next term currently. provided she manages to get this one



Aren't they both like 69 & 70? Both them aren't the youngest people in the world, they'll probably die or something in a few years time, yikes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Just because a source is is biased towards a candidate does not make the information they've gathered for that candidate untrue. There are no biases in cold, hard facts. There can be biases in their opinions BASED on the facts.



and facts are frankly completely worthless if only half the picture is given

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Aren't they both like 69 & 70? Both them aren't the youngest people in the world, they'll probably die or something in a few years time, yikes.



yeah, they better work fast at ruining everything


----------



## Miii (Nov 8, 2016)

My view hasn't changed; I still hope Trump wins, though it's looking like Hillary will win, despite how obviously corrupt she is. I hope that she's prosecuted for all the illegal stuff she's done before she gets into office, or that she's impeached if she wins, though I wouldn't be excited about having Tim Kaine as president, either.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> if trump wins, I'll be amazed if we get a 2020
> 
> but yeah, I certainly expect hillary to lose the next term currently. provided she manages to get this one



I wouldn't be so sure. If she wins tonight, her emails and all the other stuff people criticize her about will be faded memories in 2020 and she will be judged by her performance as president. So if she keeps the country safe over the next four years and the economy keeps improving, it will be difficult to make the case that she needs to be replaced. No president has lost reelection since 1992 for that reason.



Whiteflamingo said:


> Aren't they both like 69 & 70? Both them aren't the youngest people in the world, they'll probably die or something in a few years time, yikes.



People don't automatically die in their 70's. Jimmy Carter, George H.W. Bush, and Bill Clinton are all still alive and they're all older than both candidates. Presidents usually get the best healthcare money can buy, so I don't expect anything to happen to whoever wins.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. If she wins tonight, her emails and all the other stuff people criticize her about will be faded memories in 2020 and she will be judged by her performance as president. So if she keeps the country safe over the next four years and the economy keeps improving, it will be difficult to make the case that she needs to be replaced. No president has lost reelection since 1992 for that reason.



I actually more meant in that she seems a bit too overly content with current matters to me. hopefully this isn't the case, but of course we won't know for sure unless she takes power and we start seeing how she handles things

I mean if the future alternative is a Trump 2.0 then I sure as hell hope I'm wrong, but


----------



## Bowie (Nov 8, 2016)

He doesn't even trust his own wife.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2016)

Bowie said:


> He doesn't even trust his own wife.



Or he's looking at her breasts. It's hard to tell.


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. If she wins tonight, her emails and all the other stuff people criticize her about will be faded memories in 2020 and she will be judged by her performance as president. So if she keeps the country safe over the next four years and the economy keeps improving, it will be difficult to make the case that she needs to be replaced. No president has lost reelection since 1992 for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> People don't automatically die in their 70's. Jimmy Carter, George H.W. Bush, and Bill Clinton are all still alive and they're all older than both candidates. Presidents usually get the best healthcare money can buy, so I don't expect anything to happen to whoever wins.



I never said people automatically died in there 70's.
The life expectancy is 70-80 for Americans so there shouldn't be anything to worry about.
But anything can happen.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

Bowie said:


> He doesn't even trust his own wife.



even better:


----------



## piichinu (Nov 8, 2016)

I would relly like obama to be the president or any one it doesnt matter as long as taxes are FOR the rich


----------



## Candy83 (Nov 8, 2016)

I am feeling encouraged knowing that this election ends after today [Tuesday, November 8, 2016].


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> even better:



Iconic.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/8/13562558/eric-trump-ballot-selfie-new-york-law

Source for reference. Trump's son is doing illegal ballot ****. Amazing.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 8, 2016)

There will never be another president like Obama, unfortunately. He spent nearly his whole time as president cleaning up Bush's mess. If only he had more time.


----------



## Waluigi (Nov 8, 2016)

We're missing one option:

Where's the choice for Cheeseburger Freedom Man?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Iconic.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/8/13562558/eric-trump-ballot-selfie-new-york-law
> 
> Source for reference. Trump's son is doing illegal ballot ****. Amazing.



oh, cool, there's an article now

I just saw that he deleted the tweet, hence the screencap


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> I would relly like obama to be the president or any one it doesnt matter as long as taxes are FOR the rich



What do you by taxes _for_ the rich?
You mean tax dollars helping the rich? Or increasing the number of taxes on the rich?
Is 39% not enough yet? If democrats are all about equality then how bout a flat income tax across the board?


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> What do you by taxes _for_ the rich?
> You mean tax dollars helping the rich? Or increasing the number of taxes on the rich?
> Is 39% not enough yet? If democrats are all about equality then how bout a flat income tax across the board?



I feel like rich people should have higher tax rates, they have more money to give, like your pressure Trump unlike the people on minimum wage who struggle to even pay taxes.

Its just my ONION don't  eat me!


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I feel like rich people should have higher tax rates, they have more money to give, like your pressure Trump unlike the people on minimum wage who struggle to even pay taxes.
> 
> Its just my ONION to eat me!



If you're on minimum wage what taxes are you even paying? At $15,000 a year your bound to get a refund, not pay anything extra.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> and facts are frankly completely worthless if only half the picture is given
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



A fact is a fact. There are no partial truths to facts. Something is either true or false. It's a 1 or a 0.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

ok, except I never said that it was false, just worthless due to bias in presentation

and the laughability of using /pol/ aside, I've already posted elsewhere why I don't trust wikileaks anymore due to their proven moral disregard


----------



## Trundle (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, except I never said that it was false, just worthless due to bias in presentation
> 
> and the laughability of using /pol/ aside, I've already posted elsewhere why I don't trust wikileaks anymore due to their proven moral disregard



I mean to pick no fight, and I personally don't use /pol/, but if you are turning away from facts just because their morals don't line up with yours, you yourself have inherited a bias against a set of facts. This is known as hypocrisy.


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> If you're on minimum wage what taxes are you even paying? At $15,000 a year your bound to get a refund, not pay anything extra.



I suppose so.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

bananananananananananana said:


> I mean to pick no fight, and I personally don't use /pol/, but if you are turning away from facts just because their morals don't line up with yours, you yourself have inherited a bias against a set of facts. This is known as hypocrisy.



I mean hey if /pol/ wasn't actual garbage and wikileaks hadn't shot themselves in the foot repeatedly for me, then maybe I'd give this more of my time but

also it's not that their morals don't line up; it's that they have no morals period


and I mean everyone's hypocritical in one way or another, so if mine is "refusing to give stuff I deem as garbage a second of my time" then so be it


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, except I never said that it was false, just worthless due to bias in presentation
> 
> and the laughability of using /pol/ aside, I've already posted elsewhere why I don't trust wikileaks anymore due to their proven moral disregard



Wikileaks just publishes stuff they receive. They don't do the hacking themselves. The emails raise some legitimate questions about Hillary Clinton, but the fact that Russia is rooting so hard for Trump raises even more questions about him.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone but Trump!  rip me WW3 will happen here


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> What do you by taxes _for_ the rich?
> You mean tax dollars helping the rich? Or increasing the number of taxes on the rich?
> Is 39% not enough yet? If democrats are all about equality then how bout a flat income tax across the board?



A flat tax has never worked


----------



## Miii (Nov 8, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Anyone but Trump!  rip me WW3 will happen here



I have to disagree. While Trump certainly has his faults (like a lack of understanding of second amendment rights), Hillary is unbelievably corrupt, and knowingly put America's national security at risk, then refused to comply with a double issued subpoena, requiring her to hand over every single email from her private server (an additional 650,000 emails were recently found on Anthony Weiner's laptop (his estranged wife, Huma Abedine is one of Hillary's aides)).

She set up that private email server to send and receive both non-classified and classified information that at least five other foreign governments gained access to via hacking. She knew full well that what she was doing was illegal, very serious and incredibly risky. I urge you to look into all of this, though it's already too late to do anything about it. If she wins, she won't be prosecuted unless she's impeached.


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Nov 8, 2016)

DONALD TRUMP!!! xD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 8, 2016)

Miii said:


> I have to disagree. While Trump certainly has his faults (like a lack of understanding of second amendment rights), Hillary is unbelievably corrupt, and knowingly put America's national security at risk, then refused to comply with a double issued subpoena, requiring her to hand over every single email from her private server (an additional 650,000 emails were recently found on Anthony Weiner's laptop (his estranged wife, Huma Abedine is one of Hillary's aides)).
> 
> She set up that private email server to send and receive both non-classified and classified information that at least five other foreign governments gained access to via hacking. She knew full well that what she was doing was illegal, very serious and incredibly risky. I urge you to look into all of this, though it's already too late to do anything about it. If she wins, she won't be prosecuted unless she's impeached.



I didn't come here to argue, but whatevs it's not like I can do something about it


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

my choice is not on the poll. I want Jill Stein for president.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 8, 2016)

Not Trump. Just not Trump.


----------

